# Грыжа межпозвоночных дисков



## морозова (6 Фев 2007)

У моего сына диагноз: На уровне L5-S1 выбухание диска медиально и вправо на 10 мм с разрывом фиброзной капсулы. Определяются незначительные краевые костные разрастания по передней и задней поверхностям тел позвонков, дегенеративные изменения межпозвонковых дисков. 

Заключение компьютерной томографии - правосторонняя грыжа L5-S1. Протрузия -L4-L5. Остеохондроз. 

Вопрос: нужна ли операция? или можно обойтись другими методами лечения


----------



## Анатолий (6 Фев 2007)

Опишите подробно, какое самочувствие сына, какой возраст, когда заболел, и что предпринималось, в лечебных мероприятиях.


----------



## морозова (7 Фев 2007)

Здравствуйте, доктор! Спасибо за отзыв. Сын мой - Даурен, 23года прошел курс мануальной терапии в январе этого года.  После этого ему стало намного хуже. Сейчас он с трудом передвигается. Весь кривой, сидеть тоже больно.  

Как облегчить его состояние, желательно без операции? А если операция, то чем это чревато?  К чему нам быть готовыми? Инвалидность? 

Спасибо заранее. Мама Даурена.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Фев 2007)

Уважаемая.
В Вашем случае необходимо срочное наблюдение невролога, консультация нейрохирурга.

Доктор определит неврологический статус и порекомендует лечение. Оперативное лечение  определяет только нейрохирург. 

В таком молодом возрасте организм более активен в восстановлении разных функций, поэтому действуйте оперативно, консультируйтесь в разных профилирующих клиниках.

Я думаю, Вы найдете специалистов, которые Вам помогут.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (6 Апр 2007)

Во-первых - данные МРТ до или после мануальной терапии.Во-вторых - лечились ли просто консервативно, если да, то чем и сколько по времени. И наконец - почему Вы решили, сыну операция противопоказана?
Извините, не обратила внимание,что против операции выступил doctor. тогда вопрос к нему- почему?


----------



## Ell (6 Апр 2007)

Г-жу Морозову уже 2 месяца данный вопрос не интересует...кстати...


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (6 Апр 2007)

ах, простите, doctor спутал карты....


----------



## Ell (11 Апр 2007)

*doctor*, Вы, главное, не  переживайте. Сейчас период такой-воскрешение старых тем yahoo Весна же....


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (11 Апр 2007)

doctor, очень интересно было бы услышать аргументацию воинствующего поклонника исключительно фармметодик. Если Вы врач, то  должны иметь представления о показаниях, противопоказаниях, а также результатах и методиках мануальных и оперативных техник. 

Кроме того, Вам должен быть известен принцип диалектики. В Ваших же разорванных фразах я слышу лишь юношеский максимализм.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Г-жу Морозову уже 2 месяца данный вопрос не интересует...кстати...


    

Добавлено через 14 минут 


			
				doctor написал(а):
			
		

> я лишний раз убедился в том, что упомянутый выше Бог, постоянно спит. Точнее – дрыхнет беспробудно.



Я прошу прощения за то, что сую нос не в своё дело, но у нас "курилка" есть для обсуждения любых вопросов, это первое (сразу извиняюсь, если мой тон или манера кого-то обидела).

Второе, мне хотелось бы услышать вашу аргументацию по поводу приведенной мною цитаты.


----------



## Ell (13 Апр 2007)

Позволю себе процитировать *doctor*-а, потом сам напишет, думаю.



> К сожалению у меня нет времени сегодня, чтобы ответить развёрнуто на "воинствующего поклонника" и "юношеский максимализм".
> К сожалению, это воинствующий материализм. Точнее, то, что имеет место быть.
> Что касается этого:--"Если Вы врач, то должны иметь представления о показаниях, противопоказаниях, а также результатах и методиках мануальных и оперативных техник".
> Я вам скажу коротко и ясно - не знаю таковых!
> ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Позволю себе процитировать *doctor*-а, потом сам напишет, думаю.



непонятно откуда цитата и кому принадлежит...
Но осмелюсь заметить, что раздел "курилка" не предполагает наличие пристрастия к табакокурению или курению чего бы то ни было, а является разделом, где беседуют на любые темы. Кроме того, мой вопрос предполагал ответ не в стиле жонглирования пословицами, это не аргумент. Я думал вы имеете веские, серьёзные философские причины утверждать столь ошибочную (много раз опровергнутую) философему, по крайней мере, более веские, нежели пословицы.


----------



## Ell (13 Апр 2007)

*Игорь*, это принадлежит *doctor*-у, я же сообщила, что цитирую его.
Пришло мне на личку ибо он потерял тему и не имел времени искать.
Вот и всё.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> *Игорь*, это принадлежит *doctor*-у, я же сообщила, что цитирую его.
> Пришло мне на личку ибо он потерял тему и не имел времени искать.
> Вот и всё.



Сореньки, я просто не сориентировался:blush200: :blush200: :blush200:


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Апр 2007)

Не нравиться форум- эпистолярничайте в другом месте. Никто никого не заставляет.


----------



## Ell (23 Апр 2007)

а мне карйне жалко, когда таланты пропадают  
Я так скучаю по доктору из Баку, например  
Очень полезно, чтобы не закостенеть в одном ракурсе


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (23 Апр 2007)

это женская натура говорит, Эльвира.


----------



## Ell (23 Апр 2007)

точно!
Натура говорит, душа поёт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2007)

!!!!?????. Весна. 
Проблема в другом, а может ли нигилизм быть решением всех проблем?
Можно ли отрицая всё и вся добиться результата?
Думаю в чём то можно.
Сама жизнь нам подсказывает, что многое сегодня принятое, завтра отрицается и опровергается.
Только ведь добиваются результата не те кто ждет или ничего не делает, а тот кто делает, пусть ошибается, пусть с отрицательным результатом, но делает, делает, делает....umnik


----------



## Альби (27 Апр 2007)

:prankster2:  :prankster2:  :prankster2: 
ничёсезагнул. неужели всё так серьёзно?  
а вообще вы что конкретно предлагаете в борьбе с грыжами?


----------



## Helen (27 Апр 2007)

К сожалению, Доктор, в Вашей подписи "с уважением" нет ни капли уважения, и по этой причине возможно, этот пост, или такого же рода последующий - будут удалены модераторами.

Однако Ваше личное мнение не является общепризнанным и объективным, оно СУГУБО субъективно, и к тому есть доказательные факты, поэтому, думаю, вместо неуважительных постов лучше Вам найти единомышленников в другом пространстве.

На этом форуме отвечают специалисты, вполне обоснованно и профессионально, не выходя за рамки правил телемедицины или удаленного контакта.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (27 Апр 2007)

А вы то doctor, что-нибудь сами умеете?


----------



## Ell (27 Апр 2007)

*doctor*, уважаемый. Сразу хочу Вам сказать, что ни моё настроение, ни мое отношение Вы в словах моих не разглядите. Ибо даже "лицом к лицу лица не увидать".
Что же я делаю здесь?

Вопрос не многогранный, но не однобокий. Скажу одно - значит не просто так я здесь


----------



## Альби (27 Апр 2007)

Форум это информационное пространство! Давайте не мусорить! Тогда легче найти нужное!


----------



## Ell (27 Апр 2007)

мне кажется, для развития нужно всё.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Апр 2007)

doctor написал(а):
			
		

> А вообще, грустноватотый какой то этот "форумок", на котором доминируют, сгрупировавшись,   эти "мануальщики...



 Да ну, бросьте  doctor. Не все тут мануальщики и веселухи тут хоть отбавляй, просто вы очень строго подходите к людям. А людей надо просто любить и тогда вам будет весело и хорошо.


----------



## Ell (4 Май 2007)

doctor написал(а):
			
		

> Уважаемая ELL. Вы сменили образ,  на  совершенно противоположный!
> Я даже начинаю его побаиваться.
> Тем более этого:: - « Сразу хочу Вам сказать, что ни моё настроение, ни мое отношение Вы в словах моих не разглядите. Ибо даже "лицом к лицу лица не увидать".
> Я вам честно признаюсь. Что я никогда не понимал женщин….
> ...



Уважаемый *doctor*, не надо ничего бояться, я не грыжа и последствия от общения со мной не приведут на операционный стол


----------



## Helen (6 Май 2007)

Doctor, сообщения, не содержащие намеков на оскорбления и выражающие свою позицию к проблеме - это не запрет на форуме, просто доказывайте свои убеждения фактами, а не за счет унижения позиции других участников форума.

И еще - по-моему, не стоит "выяснять отношения" со всеми, не ЭТО - задача форума, выражайте свою точку зрения, давайте советы участникам и пациентам, спорьте с коллегами (предметно), но не сводите все к беспредметным конфликтам с оскорблениями. С моей стороны не по теме постов к Вам не будет.


----------



## Dzhanta (13 Сен 2007)

Простите за тугодумность (менталитет давлеет). Не успела ознакомиться с правилами форума и не нашлась на что "жать", чтобы адресовать реплику (а скорее крик души) тому "Доктору", поэтому пишу как могу........Зря Вы, доХТер, буковки так мучаете, от них плохо таким как я........"чайникам" в области межпозвонковых грыжах. Теплилась надежда, несмотря на пинки нейрологов "срочно под нож", а лучше сразу в морг, что всё временно, но Ваше "фи" обрезало крылья........


----------

